# 2 months into college - thinking of changing majors already



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Siouxsie said:


> I was all gung-ho about being an art major when I started and now I can't help but think this was stupid decision. I haven't learned a thing. I don't need to go to college to sit and draw things. I can do that at home. I want to learn something useful!
> I'm considering majoring in psychology now, but I'm not too sure. I've always liked the thought of being a therapist.
> Would it be a good idea to switch when the semester ends?


you were right. an art major won't get you a damn thing in terms of work. as for psychology? make sure you get at least a masters if you want to make any money whatsoever. otherwise, I would look into something else.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, I'm coming from a perspective of going into Journalism, and not completing the 3 years.. I only did 2, and then went into art. I think I should've tried to finish, honestly. But, that's neither here nor there-- I loved art, and it was the best experience of my life because of the people there, and the stuff I learned.
> 
> I got a good work ethic for myself so I _could _do better work on my own. The trick is always to go above and beyond, and when you have other people to measure yourself against, you can really blow yourself away with how awesome you can become in comparison.
> 
> ...


I do love art, but the art courses not so much. My expectations were probably too high and I was a bit disappointed wth the real thing. The professors in the department weren't exactly the epitome of helpfulness either. 

How long is "the whole spiel"? Another semester? Until I get my degree? While I see your point, I feel that doing this might turn out to be a waste of time in the end. I know it can't _hurt_, but is it the smartest decision?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Siouxsie said:


> I do love art, but the art courses not so much. My expectations were probably too high and I was a bit disappointed wth the real thing. The professors in the department weren't exactly the epitome of helpfulness either.
> 
> How long is "the whole spiel"? Another semester? Until I get my degree? While I see your point, I feel that doing this might turn out to be a waste of time in the end. I know it can't _hurt_, but is it the smartest decision?


Well, I don't think any such experience is really a waste, but that's just me.

This is just the first semester-- And I'm guessing this is the first time you're going for school in the academic world? They all start out rather slow the first semester.

What if you go into another major and find that you like it even less? 

It's really up to you. I'm just telling you what I would do based on what I know now.

There are a lot of opportunities you can get from art. What were you hoping to achieve when you went into art?


----------

